# Sad Loss X Humber Tugs



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Boulton,George Alfred passed away 9/8/2012, Ex Humber Tugs, father of Peter, lost off Statesman 1974. RIP.


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

*Another fine tugmen*

Deepest condolences to Keith,Dave and families on your loss.
Another fine tugmen gone.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Condolences to the family. Sad loss.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

A sad loss. Condolences to his family. A good laugh and a pleasure to sail with.


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Condolences to his family another fine tugmate gone but they all will not be forgotten R I P


----------



## Paulh54 (Apr 25, 2012)

Condolences to Keith, Dave, and family. RIP. Still remember Pete with fondness, RIP mate. Paul.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Condolences to the family sorry for your loss.

hughesy


----------



## donone (Oct 10, 2012)

sorry to read about alf boulton my respects to keith and family was a fine cheif engineer.R.i.p.alf and peter. Don wilson.


----------

